# Noise Music



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok so there seems to be enough interest in this that I can make a thread about it and since it is in the Blue Note I can do whatever the hell I want.


So it's open to all sorts of noise and noise music-related topics.


Things to talk about: Noise, Merzbow, Metal Machine Music, Trve Industrial (TG, Foetus), Noise Rock (Not math rock), "Power Electronics", No Wave, Noisecore (Anal Cunt, Gore Beyond Necropsy)

Things not to talk about: Noise pop, Rap music (Unless it's like DÃ¤lek or something), Most metal music, gabber


----------



## Shindo (Jul 28, 2009)

<3 Battles
<3 Fuck Buttons
<3 Health
<3 Hella
<3 Liars
<3 Lightning Bolt
<3 sBACH
<3 Zach Hill


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 28, 2009)

ESPLENDOR GEOMETRICO: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgUCfwJKbXI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ArFjk2528I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePKpaZ7kvN0

WINTERKALTE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAnfhhXJxYo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6NlWcPheLo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrZtR424q1E

SONAR: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CbmSg6nZeU
EINSTURZENDE NEUBAUTEN:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knUDV_ppSyE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2G3KfKbJwE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL-LskD0C5s


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 28, 2009)

Shindo said:


> <3 Battles



NOT NOISE ENOUGH


But they are good yes


----------



## Takun (Jul 28, 2009)

Obligatory "noize isnt musik" post.


I've liked what I heard, but haven't really sought out any.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 28, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> NOT NOISE ENOUGH
> 
> 
> But they are good yes



i was conflicted on weather to post them or not


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Obligatory "noize isnt musik" post.
> 
> 
> I've liked what I heard, but haven't really sought out any.



What have you heard, my child


----------



## Get-dancing (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHES9YAGGkU

So loud and slow that they made people throw up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzmXQY0l5Xs

Like the last band but on PCP.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fob1WXnRQrs

And this is whilst we're still on the bands that's music take some type of FORM.


----------



## Takun (Jul 28, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What have you heard, my child



Merzbow, Lightnight Bolt, Liars, Hella, Boris(if they count when they worked with Merzbow), Wolf Eyes, Throbbing Gristle(though I'd say they are industrial I see them tagged as noise too).

That's all off the top of my head, though there are ones I just can't think of the name.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 28, 2009)

I've been listening to a lot of harsh noise walls lately. It's become my preferred sub-style in the genre. 

We're talking the likes of The Rita, The Cherry Point, Treriksroset, Internal Empty/Lackthrow, Richard Ramirez/Werewolf Jerusalem, and Sewer Election. I like Vomir, too, but his stuff is far too static at times.

Really mesmerizing stuff.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Merzbow, Lightnight Bolt, Liars, Hella, Boris(if they count when they worked with Merzbow), Wolf Eyes, Throbbing Gristle(though I'd say they are industrial I see them tagged as noise too).
> 
> That's all off the top of my head, though there are ones I just can't think of the name.


 
Throbbing Gristle, FTW. Genesis P. Orridge is a genius.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 28, 2009)

no wave is noise?
I don't know, man. I don't know.
Fine lines here.
(You put that in there for me, didn't you? ~~~<3)

Borbetomagus. 8)
(I'm pretty sure they didn't like no wave when it was farting around New York.)

I have heard every song that every No Wave band has ever pressed, taped, or burned. no wave is a sweet, sweet thing, maan.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 28, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6NlWcPheLo



Just been listening to some of the other songs on that album.

Not the sort of thing I usually listen to, but I could see myself listening to it while playing Doom 2 or something XD


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 28, 2009)

Hmm never heard of it, I'll listen

WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU ALL ON DRUGS? THIS IS HORRIBLE :C I'd rather listen to HarleyParanoia's music. Srsly.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 28, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> Hmm never heard of it, I'll listen
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU ALL ON DRUGS? THIS IS HORRIBLE :C I'd rather listen to HarleyParanoia's music. Srsly.



Hey, in an emergency you can shit on a Puerto Rican whore.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 29, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHES9YAGGkU
> 
> So loud and slow that they made people throw up.
> 
> ...



I was watching that Swans video last night. Dis guy on Last.fm loves them so I listened and it was great. Totally crushing. And now I can post this .gif. But I think that vomiting thing is a rumor.






HOLY






HOLY






HOLY






HOLY


I wouldn't call Napalm Death noise but I (or you) could start a grindcore thread because I know there is interest in that here as well.


Whitehouse is hilarious




Takumi_L said:


> Merzbow, Lightnight Bolt, Liars, Hella, Boris(if they count when they worked with Merzbow), Wolf Eyes, Throbbing Gristle(though I'd say they are industrial I see them tagged as noise too).
> 
> That's all off the top of my head, though there are ones I just can't think of the name.



What Merzbow? And Wolf Eyes is hipster noise 



jellyhurwit said:


> no wave is noise?
> I don't know, man. I don't know.
> Fine lines here.
> (You put that in there for me, didn't you? ~~~<3)
> ...




Well I put in No Wave because it is atonal and makes most people feel sad. And also because it is a progenitor of noise rock and of course noise rock is noise music it's got noise IN THE NAME 

And yeah maybe I put that in for you whatever have you heard any of the new No Wave bands they got now?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 29, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> Hmm never heard of it, I'll listen
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU ALL ON DRUGS? THIS IS HORRIBLE :C I'd rather listen to HarleyParanoia's music. Srsly.



What videos did you view


----------



## Lobar (Jul 29, 2009)

merzbow hurts my ears :|


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 29, 2009)

Lobar said:


> merzbow hurts my ears :|



There's a lot of "ambient" Merzbow out there, too.

Try Merzbuddha. It's his dub record. Still noisy, but nowhere near harsh.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 29, 2009)

Lobar said:


> merzbow hurts my ears :|



It's good for you



It's the aural equivalent of broccoli


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 29, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> WINTERKALTE:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6NlWcPheLo





LizardKing said:


> Just been listening to some of the other songs on that album.
> 
> Not the sort of thing I usually listen to, but I could see myself listening to it while playing Doom 2 or something XD



Okay I have the whole album now. I quite like "Act Global". It's almost like if The Berzerker made instrumentals back in '99.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 29, 2009)

Personally, I felt one of the MURRz's most accessible tracks was Stone the Crow.
I guess to me its a lot like that one blind guy in Contact that listens to weird peaking static and is all "this is three dimensional, its architectural" and states that its constructing an object. I would just put my head between the speakers and picture the static and bass as structures. To me, it created a worldspace. BUT IDK LOL


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 31, 2009)

Does anyone have a preference w/r/t analog/tape noise or digital noise?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 31, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Does anyone have a preference w/r/t analog/tape noise or digital noise?


 tape.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 31, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> tape.



I hope this means I can shoehorn my love of Negativland and The Tape-beatles in here.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 31, 2009)

Media doesn't matter. I've heard poorly mastered, lo-fi garbage on CD, and super crisp and dynamic stuff on tape. 

No preference, I guess?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 3, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Media doesn't matter. I've heard poorly mastered, lo-fi garbage on CD, and super crisp and dynamic stuff on tape.
> 
> No preference, I guess?



Well like noise made with laptops as opposed to non-computer noise


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 3, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Well like noise made with laptops as opposed to non-computer noise



I guess it all depends on how the artist in question goes about processing their sources.

Hybrid stuff like what John Wiese does is pretty rad. From what I understand he processes outboard sources like modular synths and microphones through Max/MSP on his laptop. The results are pretty striking: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MlGEw1OTU8


----------



## Azure (Aug 3, 2009)

That was pretty much horrible. It's like 8 year olds with huge sound boards. It's worse than EuroPop.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 3, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Hybrid stuff like what John Wiese does is pretty rad. From what I understand he processes outboard sources like modular synths and microphones through Max/MSP on his laptop. The results are pretty striking: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MlGEw1OTU8



I like his band, Sissy Spacek, which is drum machine and bass I think, cut up with computers, but haven't heard really any solo stuff.



AzurePhoenix said:


> That was pretty much horrible. It's like 8 year olds with huge sound boards. It's worse than EuroPop.



You are a philistine get out of my thread


----------



## Azure (Aug 3, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You are a philistine get out of my thread


I do fancy the uncut.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 4, 2009)

Okay so I got my first Government Alpha (Prospective Massacre) and C.C.C.C. (Test Tube Fantasy) today where should I go from there?


----------



## Lyxen (Aug 4, 2009)

i am noise musik
furaffinity.net/user/lyxen
i am also/


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 4, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Okay so I got my first Government Alpha (Prospective Massacre) and C.C.C.C. (Test Tube Fantasy) today where should I go from there?



More Government Alpha, then. *Sporadic Spectra* and *Venusian Bushfighting*. Top stuff.

also 

Jake Vida - *Clouded Narrows*
Thirteen Fingers/The Sleep Sessions - *Somnaphobia*

In the vein of CCCC you'd probably benefit from some Hijokaidan. *Tapes* release on Alchemy Records, specifically.



Lyxen said:


> i am noise musik
> furaffinity.net/user/lyxen
> i am also/



I don't think you quite get it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 14, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> More Government Alpha, then. *Sporadic Spectra* and *Venusian Bushfighting*. Top stuff.
> 
> also
> 
> ...



I got some Hijokaidan (hahaha): The Neverending Story Of The King Of Noise & Noise From Trading Cards and it's p. harsh, enough to make my head throb a little. But I'll keep that in the back of my mind when I go to look for new stuff.


Also got Beats, Noise, And Life. by Guilty Connector.


HOOOLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYY shit


----------



## Impasse (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm not familiar with much "noise music" but I do have a bit of post-rock and much enjoy that. Are they similar genres? My favorite post-rock band is This Will Destroy You, and they're very very noisy.


----------



## Isen (Aug 16, 2009)

Impasse said:


> I'm not familiar with much "noise music" but I do have a bit of post-rock and much enjoy that. Are they similar genres? My favorite post-rock band is This Will Destroy You, and they're very very noisy.


This Will Destroy You isn't really that noisy, but they're still pretty solid post-rock.

Anyway, I've been meaning to check out more noise/noise rock/etc. after I found myself really enjoying the 20ish minute noise section at a My Bloody Valentine show, but I'm kind of directionless here.  Any recommendations for starters?  Essential bands/albums?


----------



## Shindo (Aug 16, 2009)

NEW HEALTH ALBUM!!


----------



## Equium (Aug 20, 2009)

"Noise music". There's an oxymoron if ever I did see one.

I've been a fan of Battles for about two years - that's the closest I can come to it, unless you count perhaps The Ozric Tentacles or Nebelnest. But I don't think they come close either. Otherwise, I don't see the attraction, I'm afraid. I watched a couple of the links... and simply couldn't reach the end of the tracks.

But if you want to chat Battles, let's! :lol:


----------



## sakket (Aug 20, 2009)

all the examples i clicked on were too srs and none of the sounds were very interesting to people like me.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 20, 2009)

Impasse said:


> I'm not familiar with much "noise music" but I do have a bit of post-rock and much enjoy that. Are they similar genres? My favorite post-rock band is This Will Destroy You, and they're very very noisy.



65daysofstatic put out some noise-related material but I do not listen to them



Isen said:


> Anyway, I've been meaning to check out more noise/noise rock/etc. after I found myself really enjoying the 20ish minute noise section at a My Bloody Valentine show, but I'm kind of directionless here.  Any recommendations for starters?  Essential bands/albums?



Merzbow - 1930/Amlux (Amlux was my first album but since you're like a hipster try the Boris/Merzbow collabs _Rock Dream, Sun Baked Snow Cave, Walrus & Groon_)
Kevin Drumm - _Sheer Hellish Miasma_ & _Imperial Distortion_
Black Dice - _Broken Ear Record _&_ Load Blown_

I don't know how "essential" anything is. Find out what you like



Equium said:


> "Noise music". There's an oxymoron if ever I did see one.



totally lol...


NOT 




Equium said:


> But if you want to chat Battles, let's! :lol:



Battles is new prog and while I like them they are not appropriate for discussion in this thread



sakket said:


> all the examples i clicked on were too srs and none of the sounds were very interesting to people like me.



Don't troll


----------



## sakket (Aug 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Don't troll



wuuut! how in the hell was that trolling?  it was implied that if the artists used less boring sounds and took their ridiculous 'art' less seriously, people like myself might be able to actually LISTEN to it.
It was also a prompt for somebody to post interesting noise if it is in fact available.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 20, 2009)

sakket said:


> wuuut! how in the hell was that trolling?  it was implied that if the artists used less boring sounds and took their ridiculous 'art' less seriously, people like myself might be able to actually LISTEN to it.
> It was also a prompt for somebody to post interesting noise if it is in fact available.



*Burning Star Core â€¢  "Beauty Hunter"*


----------



## Equium (Aug 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> *Burning Star Core â€¢  "Beauty Hunter"*



I can see how you clearly don't want to hear a negative opinion about noise music, and you're also not familiar with British sarcasm, (there was some, then), but as this is an open forum and I have one, I'm gonna say it.

I managed to find a hint of melody in there, but it was difficult to hear through the distortion in the foreground ruining it. I just don't think it's very musical. It was all very samey. If I wanted noise, I'd drive to the city centre and listen to the workers digging up the road.

Now is your chance to tell me what you DO like about that piece, as I'm willing to listen.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 20, 2009)

Equium said:


> I can see how you clearly don't want to hear a negative opinion about noise music, and



I don't care what people say but this is an open thread


COME TO IT WITH AN OPEN MIND :lsd:



Equium said:


> you're also not familiar with British sarcasm, (there was some, then),



Yeah I understood it


It just wasn't funny.



Equium said:


> but as this is an open forum and I have one, I'm gonna say it.



Okee dokee



Equium said:


> I managed to find a hint of melody in there, but it was difficult to hear through the distortion in the foreground ruining it. I just don't think it's very musical. It was all very samey.



Well it is drone after all so that means it works



Equium said:


> If I wanted noise, I'd drive to the city centre and listen to the workers digging up the road.



If you record it I might buy it



Equium said:


> Now is your chance to tell me what you DO like about that piece, as I'm willing to listen.



It's pretty and it takes me to a different place


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 20, 2009)

The only noise that I want to hear about is Whitenoise.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> The only noise that I want to hear about is Whitenoise.



WHATS THAT


YOU WANT SOME WHITEHOUSE


HER YOU GGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> YOU WANT SOME WHITEHOUSE



At least it's better than System of a Down.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> At least it's better than System of a Down.



Good band


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Good band



Now you're just trolling.


----------



## sakket (Aug 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> *Burning Star Core â€¢  "Beauty Hunter"*



i liked this one better, but it didnt seem to add anything new.. damn i should make some noise crap.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 20, 2009)

sakket said:


> i liked this one better, but it didnt seem to add anything new.. damn i should make some noise crap.



I would listen


----------



## sakket (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2683179/
i just remembered i *DID* make a noise piece! lololololol


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 20, 2009)

sakket said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2683179/
> i just remembered i *DID* make a noise piece! lololololol



5/10 

More static loops & delay AND FASTER


but you know thats just my opinion


----------



## sakket (Aug 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> 5/10
> 
> More static loops & delay AND FASTER
> 
> ...



it was background music for a video anyway XP id have a lot more weird squealing sounds if i was doing a piece in earnest.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 10, 2009)

Revivin this shit 

Full cartoon







Also I really really want to go see COSTES live someday.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVpQGB-b3ug&feature=related (NSFW nudity and strobe lights)

More updates later.


----------



## Eleziek (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh, humanity, how I lose more faith in you every day.

*shakes head*

I'm all for avant-garde, but people, there's a difference between experimentation for the betterment of music but, man, you have to find out where that line is that separates progression and retardation. I try to be respectful of other peoples' musical tastes. but there has to be a line drawn somewhere. 

Anyone is more than welcome to throw out, "You just don't get it" and be _right_... But also know that while I may not get it, why people would dub most of this music, I doubt most of anyone that would defend this noise as music would get most of anything I have to say.

Feel free to discuss (Or in most people's cases, throw your feces at me because you're butthurt) with me on an intellectual and musical basis.


----------



## Takun (Oct 10, 2009)

Eleziek said:


> Oh, humanity, how I lose more faith in you every day.
> 
> *shakes head*
> 
> ...



Please tell me what music is then?


----------



## Azure (Oct 10, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Please tell me what music is then?


Man, I'm totally in for this Noise Music racket.  I'm gonna go record my cars muffler making noises, loop it a thousand times, and speed it up and slow it randomly.  You think I could make money off dat shit? Oh, and lots of faux static too, that seems to be trendy.


----------



## Eleziek (Oct 10, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Please tell me what music is then?



According to the dictionary: The art of arranging sounds in time so as to produce a continuous, unified, and evocative composition, as through melody, harmony, rhythm, and timbre.

I am honestly saying this not on an intellectual basis, but from something that I feel deep inside, and as cliche as that sounds, it's true.

Music, as I currently perceive it, is something made from the heart and soul for nothing other than the sake of music itself. Music is... I don't even know how to say it, it's just something you have to feel and understand. 

You can tell the difference between a man playing from his heart, or a man playing from his wallet.

But... Music isn't something that can be defined by words, for music itself expresses that which words can not. 

Noise is an art form of its own, but I wouldn't dare call it music.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 10, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Man, I'm totally in for this Noise Music racket.  I'm gonna go record my cars muffler making noises, loop it a thousand times, and speed it up and slow it randomly.  You think I could make money off dat shit? Oh, and lots of faux static too, that seems to be trendy.



You don't make that much money off of it. You do it because you believe in it. Akita-san lives in a modest apartment in Tokyo-to I'm sure, and he's written books. 


If you're cynical in your approach towards it, it shows.



Eleziek said:


> Noise is an art form of its own, but I wouldn't dare call it music.



That's because you are stuck in the past. Noise is the future.


----------



## Eleziek (Oct 10, 2009)

> That's because you are stuck in the past. Noise is the future.



I try to be sympathetic toward this and I get spit in the face. Why do I bother.

It's the future of nothing. If you honestly think noise is the future of music then you are sadly mistaken. I'll humor you and call it music.

Even if it were music, it's as much the future as free jazz and contemporary compositions. Noise as 'music' has been experimented with for a long, long time and there are sound artists who do far more complex things than those mentioned here. Most of it is a joke that doesn't move anything anywhere in the world of music, and never will.

By all mean, enjoy it, but try researching all of the avant-garde music out there and then try to say 'noise is the future'


----------



## Jelly (Oct 10, 2009)

Eleziek said:


> By all mean, enjoy it, but try researching all of the avant-garde music out there and then try to say 'noise is the future'



Uh.
I'm not going to claim to know all "avant-garde" genres (what are you, on allmusic all the time :C) or composers, but I know at least a decent few and a little bit of music history.
Noise is definitely a part of the future.
This is just the prole's turn to take an elitist concept from Nono, Young (and a number of Fluxus dickheads), and the Concrete, Collage, and Spectral composers and turn it into popular music. Its a pretty prominent movement and there are a shit-ton of artists coming out with albums and pieces every day. It even gained a spot in Rolling Stone. And where Merzbow started Harsh Noise in the 80's, a number of musicians worked with it.

You need to:
A) Slow your roll (because he wasn't being SUPER SERIOUS).
B) Accept that you don't like it, but get over your clear prejudice against it.

:\


----------



## Takun (Oct 10, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Man, I'm totally in for this Noise Music racket.  I'm gonna go record my cars muffler making noises, loop it a thousand times, and speed it up and slow it randomly.  You think I could make money off dat shit? Oh, and lots of faux static too, that seems to be trendy.



I made a joke noise piece sampling the dehumidifier in my basement.  Shit was so cash.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 11, 2009)

Eleziek said:


> I try to be sympathetic toward this and I get spit in the face. Why do I bother.



You're gonna come in my thread and debase something I love and expect to get what exactly?

I really didn't "spit in your face" though I think you're just the most uptight 18 year old I've ever seen.



> _*Master* of the *Score**
> Wielder* of the *Baton*
> *Maker* of *Music*_


Yeah. :1



Eleziek said:


> It's the future of nothing. If you honestly think noise is the future of music then you are sadly mistaken. I'll humor you and call it music.



That's nice thank you. Cause I give exactly 0 fucks about your opinion but this America and thus I am free to be me and that's okay



Eleziek said:


> Even if it were music, it's as much the future as free jazz and contemporary compositions. Noise as 'music' has been experimented with for a long, long time and there are sound artists who do far more complex things than those mentioned here. Most of it is a joke that doesn't move anything anywhere in the world of music, and never will.



Free jazz is still kickin



Eleziek said:


> By all mean, enjoy it, but try researching all of the avant-garde music out there and then try to say 'noise is the future'



I do and I did.

Pop music is a minimalistic trend right now. So either it goes back to "maximalism" or it enters different forms, one of which is "noise". Take your pick.

Noise is fun. I like fun things. So you can be over in your little world and wield your baton and stuff and I can be over here with Mr. Breakdancing Ronald Reagan and talk about Kool Keith and Johnny Rebel. 

And THAT'S okay. 


Okay?


----------



## Azure (Oct 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You don't make that much money off of it. You do it because you believe in it. Akita-san lives in a modest apartment in Tokyo-to I'm sure, and he's written books.
> 
> 
> If you're cynical in your approach towards it, it shows.


Yeah, well, he wouldn't make a dime off of me, because I don't have any fucking interest in the sound a car muffler makes over and over again.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 11, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Yeah, well, he wouldn't make a dime off of me, because I don't have any fucking interest in the sound a car muffler makes over and over again.



Great 

Now get the fuck out of my thread I hate your blase attitude


----------



## Eleziek (Oct 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You're gonna come in my thread and debase something I love and expect to get what exactly?
> 
> I really didn't "spit in your face" though I think you're just the most uptight 18 year old I've ever seen.
> 
> ...



....can you read? My god, man, learn to take some criticism.

I've had my fun, back to some serious music. Yes free jazz is still kicking, I play it! Love it! This is why I question your reading ability.

Why do I bother :x

-2cents


----------



## Sickie-Strangle (Oct 11, 2009)

Basket of Death is hands down my favorite Noise band.

I Will Guillotine Your Chihuahua is brutal as hell.  I also like me some Throbbing Gristle (old school industrial noise).  Shitfuck is also pretty good.



Eleziek said:


> ....can you read? My god, man, learn to take some criticism.
> 
> I've had my fun, back to some serious music. Yes free jazz is still kicking, I play it! Love it! This is why I question your reading ability.
> 
> ...



Some people believe that they should be free to express their opinions while others should just agree with them without expressing theirs.  Tis a sad world my friend, but I can see where you're coming from on this.  Personally though I would never really say any genre "isn't music".  I believe that any type of expression through sound could be considered music, similar to how there are several different forms of dance.  Although, I guess someone jumping on stage and flailing around like someone having an epileptic fit wouldn't really get very far on one of those dance competition shows.  So yeah, I get what you're saying.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 11, 2009)

Eleziek said:


> ....can you read? My god, man, learn to take some criticism.
> 
> I've had my fun, back to some serious music. Yes free jazz is still kicking, I play it! Love it! This is why I question your reading ability.
> 
> ...



To be fair, your criticism was more of whining complaint and an insult than a valid criticism as to why noise isn't music. I was fine with your opinion, but you were being a bit of a dick about the whole thing.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 11, 2009)

Eleziek said:


> I've had my fun, back to some serious DICKS



Ta ta I'll miss you dearly son



Sickie-Strangle said:


> I Will Guillotine Your Chihuahua is brutal as hell.



I know that guy on Last.fm His drums sound awful but it's funny you know



Sickie-Strangle said:


> I also like me  some Throbbing Gristle (old school industrial noise).



Industrial est censÃ© Ãªtre effrayant


----------



## Sickie-Strangle (Oct 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Ta ta I'll miss you dearly son
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What does est censÃ© Ãªtre effrayant mean?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 11, 2009)

Sickie-Strangle said:


> What does est censÃ© Ãªtre effrayant mean?



"is supposed to be scary"


----------



## Abyssopelagic (Oct 11, 2009)

People get so, so angry over the fact that WHAT THIS IS NOT MUSIC WHAT OH MY HOW CAN YOU LISTEN TO THAT RACKET GRRRRR IT IS NOT MUSIC WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE HERE IS SOME TCHAIKOVSKY TALK TO ME IN THE MORNING OKAY.

Yes, noise is fun.

YAY.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


>



Fourth panel is my face when reading this thread.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 11, 2009)

Abyssopelagic said:


> People get so, so angry over the fact that WHAT THIS IS NOT MUSIC WHAT OH MY HOW CAN YOU LISTEN TO THAT RACKET GRRRRR IT IS NOT MUSIC WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE HERE IS SOME TCHAIKOVSKY TALK TO ME IN THE MORNING OKAY.
> 
> Yes, noise is fun.
> 
> YAY.



I like you,
Let's be friends.

Also, thanks again for all that pedal info. Super helpful. c:


----------



## Abyssopelagic (Oct 11, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I like you,
> Let's be friends.
> 
> Also, thanks again for all that pedal info. Super helpful. c:



Yes, you're welcome. 

You probably already know me as Sinister Exaggerator.

Some cock went and grabbed a hold of my account info. I got it back but I'm waiting on Dragoneer to reactivate my posting and avatar permissions.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Fourth panel is my face when reading this thread.



Okay 

Go listen to some corny ass 80s metal and leave me alone


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Okay
> 
> Go listen to some corny ass 80s metal and leave me alone



I will never leave you alone

I will follow you around with a boom box blasting hair metal 24 hours a day


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I will never leave you alone
> 
> I will follow you around with a boom box blasting hair metal 24 hours a day



_Nitro vs. John Cage_


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> _Nitro vs. John Cage_



hahaha

oh wow


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 11, 2009)

Stars Of The Lid is technically noise. Sure, it's not harsh or abrasive, but noise just means free-form, non-music music.


----------



## Abyssopelagic (Oct 11, 2009)

KalixWyntircat said:


> Stars Of The Lid is technically noise. Sure, it's not harsh or abrasive, but noise just means free-form, non-music music.




Stars of the Lid is good times. I'd love to hear more eventually.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 11, 2009)

Ugh

http://pitchfork.com/features/articles/7702-the-decade-in-noise/1/


----------



## kamunt (Oct 12, 2009)

*I APPROACH AS A MAN WITH MECHANICAL MANDIBLES EXTENDED*

Well, I'm half-tempted to just pass it off as gross for the sake of being gross, but I'm a rabid Venetian Snares and DJ Plague fan, so that would make my argument invalid. Also, does Alec Empire count as noise, or is he too mainstream?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 12, 2009)

I wouldn't call digital hardcore/breakcore noise but I know that Carl Crack from ATR did an album that was sort of noisy and experimental


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 12, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I wouldn't call digital hardcore/breakcore noise but I know that Carl Crack from ATR did an album that was sort of noisy and experimental



They can't be noise because I like them.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> They can't be noise because I like them.



You like Alec Empire/Venetian Snares?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 12, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You like Alec Empire/Venetian Snares?



I haven't listened to either extensively, but I have liked most of what I've heard.  Nero's Day at Disneyland is labeled as breakcore and I pretty much love everything that he's done.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I haven't listened to either extensively, but I have liked most of what I've heard.  Nero's Day at Disneyland is labeled as breakcore and I pretty much love everything that he's done.



That's neat.  Well let me know if you want a good album to start with


----------



## Azure (Oct 12, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Great
> 
> Now get the fuck out of my thread I hate your blase attitude


Just dropped by to leave this here...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 12, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Just dropped by to leave this here...



My AIM name is jesusqwisp. 


Please, I am oh so waiting for you.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 12, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> That's neat.  Well let me know if you want a good album to start with



what is a good album to start with


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> what is a good album to start with



All of them


No


Uhhhhhhhh Venetian Snares: Doll Doll Doll

Alec Empire: I don't know but I guess he did an album with Elvis Presley samples maybe you'd like that


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 12, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Alec Empire: I don't know but I guess he did an album with Elvis Presley samples maybe you'd like that



*fap fap fap*


----------



## kamunt (Oct 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> what is a good album to start with



Well, I'm an expert on Venetian Snares. What's widely considered to be his best album is also the hardest to pronounce--_Rossz csillag alatt szÃ¼letett_. It's Hungarian for appx. "Born under a bad star." Very melancholy with lots of orchestral influences. _The Chocolate Wheelchair Album_ is another great one. As for Alec Empire, I'm less sure of him.

EDIT: 





Load_Blown said:


> Alec Empire: I don't know but I guess he did an album with Elvis Presley samples maybe you'd like that



This.


----------



## Scurrow (Oct 14, 2009)

Do you like Fleetwood Mac?   All noise dudes (there are all dudes in the noise community) seem to like Fleetwood Mac for some reason.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 14, 2009)

Scurrow said:


> Do you like Fleetwood Mac?   All noise dudes (there are all dudes in the noise community) seem to like Fleetwood Mac for some reason.



I'm not really a fan.


----------



## Takun (Oct 14, 2009)

I liked My Downfall as much or better David.  It's a good Venetian Snares album to get. 83


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 14, 2009)

Stop recommending the non-breakcore shit


Listen to me, get _Doll Doll Doll_


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> get _Doll Doll Doll_




Vouch.

+ _Hospitality_ and _Making Orange Things_. The latter is a collaboration with Speedranch and is basically at home in this thread.


----------



## Takun (Oct 14, 2009)

FUCK YOU I RECOMMEND WHAT I WANT TO.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 15, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> FUCK YOU I RECOMMEND WHAT I WANT TO.



real talk you sound mad poseur when you talk about music


spend a little more time on wikipedia before you start bullshitting son


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 15, 2009)

Something that's like gothy/poppy/dancy noise is this neat guy called PicturePlane. Okay, so it's not REALLY noise but I call anything that's not produced within an inch of it's life at least under the UMBRELLA of noise. Lo-fi at best.

Anyway, Pictureplane came up because someone mentioned Fleetwood Mac.

And are there any girls involved in the 'art' of noise? Or even non-DJ dance music? (Alice Deejay doesn't count x.x)


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 15, 2009)

KalixWyntircat said:


> And are there any girls involved in the 'art' of noise?



Pharmakon, Kawaiietly Please, Tarantula Princess, Leporidae, Hobby Knife, and CJ Reaven Borosque are among my favorites. 

Also look into WOMEN TAKE BACK THE NOISE compilation.

http://www.ubuibi.org/wtbtn/

I am proud to own a copy. :3

edit:

Oh my god how the FUCK could I have forgotten Jessica Rylan/Can't. She also builds badass synthesizers.


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 28, 2009)

ANAL CUNT!!!!!!!

Check them, they are the most brutal, old and hilarous band ever. I recomend you their EP "The 88 song EP" and their album "Everyone should be killed"

And so, if you are for something more "technical" search for The locust and their EP "Flight of the wounded locust"

Anyway, Anal Cunt are the best noise band... and I think that they indeed invented the noise music.


----------



## virus (Oct 28, 2009)

Noise will eventually just become white noise and static. Imagine that shit someone sitting on stage for 2 hours with a radio on static in a mic and people go crazy. 

Fuck your noise. Its has no algorithms.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Oct 28, 2009)

virus said:


> Noise will eventually just become white noise and static.



We call it HARSH NOISE WALLS.

see:

The Rita, The Cherry Point, Taskmaster, Werewolf Jerusalem/Richard Ramirez/Black Leather Jesus, Internalempty/Lackthrow, Treriksroset, Sewer Election, Vomir. 

I am obsessed with static textures lately.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 29, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Pharmakon, Kawaiietly Please, Tarantula Princess, Leporidae, Hobby Knife, and CJ Reaven Borosque are among my favorites.
> 
> Also look into WOMEN TAKE BACK THE NOISE compilation.
> 
> ...



that album looks awesome 





> (makes NOISE when you touch it!)



:3 



> Kawaiietly Please



:3 :3 :3 :3 

i only really know hecate, who does sort of dark breakcore, she was v snares's girlfriend for a while

and 16 bitch pile-up which is three women




Open_wound_ said:


> ANAL CUNT!!!!!!!
> 
> Check them, they are the most brutal, old and hilarous band ever. I recomend you their EP "The 88 song EP" and their album "Everyone should be killed"
> 
> ...



ahhhhhh i do love anal cunt

seth putnam is a constant inspiration

i have a lot of their stuff and i really dont think they are "frat boy grind" like some people say i just think they dont get it

they are innovators of noisecore but not harsh enough for straight noise

also the locust is fun :3



Sinister Exaggerator said:


> We call it HARSH NOISE WALLS.
> 
> see:
> 
> ...



i heard a vomir song one time and it was kinda so so : / but maybe i should give him another go since i do like french people



also what color gristleizer should i get?

http://www.gristleism.com/content/info.html

at first i was thinking chrome but now im leaning towards red


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 30, 2009)

also read that pitchfork article i posted last page cause its really bad


it talks about psychedelic horseshit just so you get an idea of what they qualify as "noise"


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 30, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> ahhhhhh i do love anal cunt
> 
> seth putnam is a constant inspiration
> 
> ...


 
Then you are gay :3
(Remember Defenders of the hate first song, so IÂ´m also gay even when IÂ´m a woman XD)

Awww, I want them to release their new album, they got a song named "Wasting our time writing music for our band" or something like that XD


----------



## Open_wound_ (Oct 30, 2009)

For the rest of the people here: Loadblown and me are gay because Anal Cunt got a song called "All our fans are gay"


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 12, 2009)

Boy do I miss o_w_

http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/3743/merzbio.jpg

http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/8286/youhaverrights.jpg

Incapacitants are good


----------



## Jelly (Dec 12, 2009)

yeah
she was really cool
and thats good


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 12, 2010)

Open_wound_ said:


> For the rest of the people here: Loadblown and me are gay because Anal Cunt got a song called "All our fans are gay"



I FUCKING LOVE AxCx

i used to have their ENTIRE discography on my computer, including their original one long ass track recordings they did in 88.
my favorite albums of theirs are '40 more reasons to hate us' and 'i like it when you die'

YOUVE
GOT
CANCER
DUHNUHNUHNUHNUHNUH

YOUUUVE
GOT
CANCER
DUHNUHNUHNUNUHNUHNUH

AAARRRRRRRRREHGHHREHHAHHEHRE YAEEEEEEEEE YEAAAAAAAAAAAA YRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


<3


----------



## R.Runner (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been to a "Noise" Show once before. It's cool in a way...But I seriously can't see people walking down the street listening to static and screeching. Hurt my ears being there, and there was no rhythm or beat or anything!

But people like ICP so guess it's all "to each their own"


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 13, 2010)

R.Runner said:


> I've been to a "Noise" Show once before. It's cool in a way...But I seriously can't see people walking down the street listening to static and screeching. Hurt my ears being there, and *there was no rhythm or beat or anything!*



Fancy that!

Welcome back, noise thread.

I've not been listening to or recording any noise at all. Since like last fall. 

It is a time of purity.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 13, 2010)

DM said:
			
		

> I went to see [Cock E.S.P.] in Houston one time. IIRC they spent half an hour setting up their gear and a bunch of empty beer bottles. Then they played 2 minutes of noise and one of them jumped over a table and knocked a bunch of shit over, and that was the end of the show. And that was what was supposed to happen.
> 
> Supposedly they drove from Minnesota just for that show.



Gonna make some sorta big post in here soon. Cleaning out my library right now.

So, enjoy this little story yeah ^_^


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey LB do you like my new theme


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been meaning to go to another live noise show, but they don't put the shows on during the Winter. :c

I saw a few groups. I watched one guy viciously beat the crap out of a pumpkin with a hammer. It was visceral and stupid. I liked it.

But the rest of it had a very featureless thing going on. People would just have a really loopy looking machine (like this one guy Fellahean, had a wooden box with a Jacob's Ladder attached to it) that played the same KKKKKKKKKKKKKK, one conceptual thing. Not really looping, not changing at all. And they would play it for about 10-15 minutes.

I was more drawn into the crowd.
Because nobody really knew what to do until the end.
And the end was always abrupt, there was never a slow come down, there was never a change in the loop.

it was just KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK______________

But the second it went off, everyone was tripping over themselves to come up and just touch this guy in his thrift store outfit, gut hanging about 5 inches over his pants.

I don't know what this is all about.
Maybe they just don't know what they're listening to.
Or maybe I don't know why they're doing it.

whatever
insight into this whole phenomenon is nice, i guess


----------



## ARF_the_fox (Jan 16, 2010)

I makes the noiz moosics! 

http://www.soundclick.com/severeaestheticdeficiencies


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

I listened to Skullflower once is that noise?


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome


Wait, it's pretty lackadaisical.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 16, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Awesome
> 
> 
> Wait, it's pretty lackadaisical.



"Post-Minimalist, Post-Noise, Soundscape"

Influences: DragonForce, Earth, Hellspawn Warhammers Of The Nordic Wind, Merzbow, Nine Inch Nails, Paramore, Sunn O)))

hur hur hur :B

http://www.last.fm/user/Wavanova


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> "Post-Minimalist, Post-Noise, Soundscape"
> 
> Influences: DragonForce, Earth, Hellspawn Warhammers Of The Nordic Wind, Merzbow, Nine Inch Nails, Paramore, Sunn O)))



best be trolling


----------



## Jelly (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> best be trolling



Associated Acts: "Wavanova."

upon looking for it you get the following
a
ytmnd user
last.fm user
youtube user
flashflashrevolution.com user
facebook user
and its all the same hilarious man

i think xipoid meant to use the word "lackluster"

i like my dick like i like my noise
harsh

hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> i like my dick like i like my noise
> harsh
> 
> hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



I'm not sure what this is supposed to mean


----------



## Jelly (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm not sure what this is supposed to mean



I'm posting like an asshole.
I just wanted to highlight that for a minute, so that's where that comes from.
I don't need to be mean about it.
Maybe he's nice and funny to those who like that kind of comedy.

I don't know.

probably couldve just made a post on a forums board if he's looking for that much attention

It means:
I like being raped and I like pukey music.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> It means:
> I like being raped and I like pukey music.



what about both at the same time


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 16, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Associated Acts: "Wavanova."
> 
> upon looking for it you get the following
> a
> ...




What


----------



## Jelly (Jan 16, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> What



Did you read the page?

am i the only one who read the page?
aw man :C


David M. Awesome said:


> what about both at the same time


i guess
it might be a bit too much for me, though
and if it isn't making some kind of message about the oppression of farm animals
well, im basically not going to cum


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Did you read the page?
> 
> am i the only one who read the page?
> aw man :C
> ...



I saw that he was going to the BtBaM show that I went to last night and I was like :3 but that was it

It's rape who cares if you come or not


----------



## Jelly (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I saw that he was going to the BtBaM show that I went to last night and I was like :3 but that was it



It's a joke page, and all those things are on the front page. Those things I posted, that is.



David M. Awesome said:


> It's rape who cares if you come or not



Yeah. I know.

i hate how apparently esoteric and obscure i am about shit


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 16, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Did you read the page?
> 
> am i the only one who read the page?
> aw man :C




I read the page, but I stopped when I saw Atreyu.


----------



## ARF_the_fox (Jan 16, 2010)

HEY! 

If any of yall never heared of da Wolf Eyes or Throbbing Gristle, you should check thems out.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 16, 2010)

ARF_the_fox said:


> HEY!
> 
> If any of yall never heared of da Wolf Eyes or Throbbing Gristle, you should check thems out.



I KILLING YOU
COME HERE AND CHOKING ON DICK


----------



## ARF_the_fox (Jan 16, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> I KILLING YOU
> COME HERE AND CHOKING ON DICK




Aw...for what, sir? For what? I sorry...I try harder next time.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 16, 2010)

ARF_the_fox said:


> Aw...for what, sir? For what? I sorry...I try harder next time.



Oh.

Well.

Uh.
Okay.

Just, yeah, try harder next time.
*pat*


----------



## ARF_the_fox (Jan 16, 2010)

But seriously. This is kind of noisy...and I just love them time signature shifts.


----------



## Azure (Jan 20, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> I've been meaning to go to another live noise show, but they don't put the shows on during the Winter. :c
> 
> I saw a few groups. I watched one guy viciously beat the crap out of a pumpkin with a hammer. It was visceral and stupid. I liked it.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a complete waste of time.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 20, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> That sounds like a complete waste of time.



Actually come to think of it is sounds like a Gallagher act, except with smashing things at the beginning and a different sort of unbearable noise than the jokes he tells.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 20, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> That sounds like a complete waste of time.



The one guy who smashed the pumpkin was great.
It was a pretty visceral experience, but I've always believed that going to see music should include seeing some kind of crazy stage performance as part of it.

So, that was really a neat experience for me.

But the other people were pretty boring, and it was clear they were pandering to a crowd that wasn't looking for something interesting to be done with KKKKKKKKK they were just looking for KKKKKKKKK.
anyways,
to quote a convo that happened between two metalheads outside the bar:
"whats the crowd like in there?"
"fucking gay."

there was a good noise-ambient group
and a phenomenal free jazz duo


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 20, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey LB do you like my new theme



Yeah it's cute David


The only real noise show I've seen is Melt-Banana Lite which was Yasuko and Agata playing with I think they were like samplers or something. Agata had what looked like a glowing trackball strapped to a calculator and it was INVIGORATING especially since I was in the front row. I like to think that the Wapanese looking kids next to me hated it but they probably loved it  One love I Jah



Anyways here is a paper I wrote about noise. I think it got a B+ I don't know I never asked. The second half was really rushed so I might go back and fix that up among other things.



> Punk, well, all sorts of hard rock music, have been known to some as â€œnoiseâ€.  And â€œnoise musicâ€ (hereafter referred to as NM) seemingly revels in that classification, transcending the need for even the simplest three chords or guitar-bass-drum trifecta. So it seems particularly apt that the first book I find on punk rock is entitled, â€œThe Philosophy of Punk: More Than Noiseâ€. In that same vein, another book is named, â€œNoise/Music: A Historyâ€. This is worth noting, as the former title operates on the condition that punk music is sometimes derisively classified as â€œnoiseâ€, however the author chose to use this label in a sarcastic manner, as he champions punk in its various forms. The latter title, in contrast to this, shows a commonly accepted separation of â€œnoiseâ€ and â€œmusicâ€, however this is in the interest of remaining objective, as the book is â€œabout noise, about how noise relates to music, and the different ways we arrive at noise music...It is a history of how, in the twentieth century, noise has become a resource, was incorporated into musicality and rejected musicality, while all the while occurring in the place of musicâ€ (Hegarty, ix). These two distinct genres share similar qualities, â€œEarly Punks (perhaps quite unknowingly) used many of the same revolutionary tactics employed by members of early avant-garde art movements: unusual fashions, the blurring of boundaries between art and everyday life, juxtapositions of seemingly disparate objects and behavior, intentional provocation of the audience, use of untrained performers, and drastic reorganization (or disorganization) of accepted performance styles and proceduresâ€ (Oâ€™Hara, 32-33).   Both are typically abrasive, with stage shows that branch out into the confrontational. Both relied, at least at the genesis, on a â€œdo-it-yourselfâ€ method of distribution. And, perhaps most importantly, both are typically the province of disaffected white kids.
> Before we can talk about NM or punk, there needs to be a primer on musique concrÃ¨te, which was invented by the French composer, Pierre Schaeffer, while he was working at RTF, a French radio station, during and after WWII. According to Hegarty, â€œMany avant-garde musicians in the post-war period  were disappointed that standard music seemed to have reached some sort of limit with serialism, but did not want to ditch musicality altogetherâ€ (Hegarty, 32). Hegarty goes on to note that, â€œFor Schaeffer and [later collaborator] Pierre Henry, found sounds were transcribed directly into recordsâ€ (Hegarty, 32). Schaeffer utilized the radio stationâ€™s record players, mixers, filters, and microphones to develop a new kind of composing, â€œSchaefferâ€™s first completed piece (Etude aux chemins de fer) is built from the sounds of trains. Whether using a single sound source (which would be layered, altered, distorted, cut-up) or multiple sources, the key principle in musique concrÃ¨te was montageâ€ (Hegarty, 33). Etude is strangely rhythmic, for having been constructed entirely out of train noises. The clattering of the trains over tracks gives the piece a crude sort of â€œbeatâ€. None of the sounds repeat for very long. There are whistles, chugs, clicks, and some unidentifiable sounds. Schaeffer unintentionally paved the way for a whole host of modern pop and avant-garde musics. Tape loops are a staple of experimental rock and were used by The Beatles to great effect in Revolution 9. Tape loops were also the realm of contemporary composers, like Stockhausen and Reich.
> Reich is just such a composer, poised to take the baton of Schaeffer and pass it on to the experimenters of today. One of Reichâ€™s early pieces was made exclusively with tape loops, and was entitled, Itâ€™s Gonna Rain. The piece consists of a recording of a preacher giving a sermon about the end of the world in San Franciscoâ€™s Union Square. The phrase â€œitâ€™s gonna rainâ€ is looped, however Reich lets the loops fall out of phase with each other, so the phrases overlap, creating a kind of hypnotic chant. Eventually, â€œ[t]he sound moves back and forth across the stereophonic spectrum, the left and right channels sliding smoothly in and out of unison. Soon, the listener's ear begins to fashion musical gestures out of the jumbled sounds as speech melts into pure aural textureâ€ (Grimshaw). Speaking on his influences, Reich had this to say, â€œBasically, â€˜It's Gonna Rainâ€™ was done in '65. At that point, I already studied with (Luciano) Berio.* I had listened to a lot electronic music and a lot of musique concrete.* I felt that my heart belonged to the musique concrete people.* Even with Stockhausen, I was interested in "Gesung der Jungling" because of the boy's voice.The bone I had to pick with (Pierre) Schaeffer and that bunch was that if they were using the sound of a car crash, they had to lower it by an octave or speed it up by an octave, run it through a ring modulator or play it backwards.* Why not hear that it's a car crash!* These sounds that you're using in the original state have some kind of emotional resonance.* We relate to them in various ways.* If you bring them into the music, that brings in an emotional, theatrical meaning which is useful.* It's worthwhile maintaining and building upon.â€ (Reich, Perfect Sound Forever interview)
> The music isnâ€™t â€œnoiseâ€ yet, but the stage is set.
> ...



Personally I think it "lacks focus"


----------



## Azure (Jan 21, 2010)

So basically noise music is hipsters trolling people.  Not surprised.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 21, 2010)

Well really it is hipsters appropriating what used to be considered cutting-edge avant-garde music which I'm pretty sure I talked about in my paper which I doubt you read because you are a fucking cartoon character


----------



## Isen (Jan 21, 2010)

I thought it was interesting.

I am slowly but surely continuing to explore grindcore and hardcore.  I recently picked up some stuff by Siege, Ripcord, and Wasted Time.  Recommendations are always appreciated.


----------



## Azure (Jan 21, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Well really it is hipsters appropriating what used to be considered cutting-edge avant-garde music which I'm pretty sure I talked about in my paper which I doubt you read because you are a fucking cartoon character


No I read it. Your style need work, and I don't speak music theory. Also, replace avant garde with horrible shit, and you've got a pretty revolutionary statement there.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't take music theory

Also what are some style tips in case I ever have to write for a major music publication

Thanks


----------



## Shindo (Jan 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozn-w2qX0P0

delicious


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 21, 2010)

I just...I...I want to know why it is that you are so resistant to avant-garde Azure

I mean, you like jazz, right? Yes? And jazz is all about improvisation right?

It's just, I...I..I I don't know why you have to be such a mean guy about it




That was my Woody Allen impression


----------



## Azure (Jan 21, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I just...I...I want to know why it is that you are so resistant to avant-garde Azure
> 
> I mean, you like jazz, right? Yes? And jazz is all about improvisation right?
> 
> ...


It's a terrible impression, and Woody Allen is a pretty horrible film maker and a pedo/incest dude.  I guess I just don't have very sophisticated music taste.  I like to listen to classical music, jazz, blues, old country, etc, but I don't take it very deep at all.  Music just isn't much beyond a nominal background noise in my life, and really not important or meaningful to me in any way.  And avant garde in my mind is just applied to things so people think they're edgy and it feeds their superiority complex and their ego cravings. Never really sat well with me, that and I think noise plain sucks.  I mean, I don't even like the sound the radio makes when it can't get reception, and that's pretty much what noise is to me.



Load_Blown said:


> I don't take music theory
> 
> Also what are some style tips in case I ever have to write for a major music publication
> 
> Thanks


Maybe one day. And bullshit you don't.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 21, 2010)

No seriously

I'm taking double bass lessons but that's it


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 21, 2010)

What does noise music have to do with improvisation


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 21, 2010)

It's like jazz instead of saxaphones it's consoles with a lot of knobs things


Unless you are listening to Black Dice b/c I am pretty sure that they actually compose their stuff but that's not music so it's not really relevant RE: this conversation


Speaking of saxaphones I'm sorry I was such a dick to that saxaphone guy who posted earlier, despite his little "Maker of Music" shtick 

I want everyone in this thread to be happy to express their opinions however they want ^__^ 

ç§ã¯çŒ«ã§ã‚ã‚‹ :3


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 21, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> It's like jazz instead of saxaphones it's consoles with a lot of knobs things
> 
> Unless you are listening to Black Dice b/c I am pretty sure that they actually compose their stuff but that's not music so it's not really relevant RE: this conversation



I'm not sure turning knobs to create different terrible sounds can be compared to improvising on an actual instrument, which aside from actually requiring some talent to play, generally still requires you to adhere to some of the basic rules of music and composition.  Unless you want people to think that you just don't know how to play your instrument, or that you're avante garde.

If it's not music then that is the only thing that _is_ relevant RE: this thread. :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 21, 2010)

Destroy Western scale

Pinch harmonics more like bullshit harmonics

Noise not music


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 22, 2010)

With a deep knowledge and understanding of your equipment you can definitely compose noise. 

It's still going to be noise, but you can guide along a set or a recording session with a series of notes that tell you to turn knob A at time B and switch effect F on after turning this knob, etc. Rehearsals do happen in the noise world. 

You get the idea.

Probably not.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 22, 2010)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> With a deep knowledge and understanding of your equipment you can definitely compose noise.
> 
> It's still going to be noise, but you can guide along a set or a recording session with a series of notes that tell you to turn knob A at time B and switch effect F on after turning this knob, etc. Rehearsals do happen in the noise world.
> 
> ...



So it's like taking a huge smelly shit on stage, but practicing beforehand to figure out how to make it the smelliest, steamiest, loudest shit possible with just the right amount of solidity so that it'll splatter just so when it hits the ground


----------



## Jelly (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't know, I just like microtones and feel that din fits a world where you can't have a moment of calm without a car driving down the street, the sound of people talking, static, or trains planes and buses roaring up and down your mind.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 22, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> I don't know, I just like microtones and feel that din fits a world where you can't have a moment of calm without a car driving down the street, the sound of people talking, static, or trains planes and buses roaring up and down your mind.



Maybe you should move out of the city.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 22, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Maybe you should move out of the city.



I didn't say I didn't like it.

I was just saying its natural to reproduce sounds we hear in our environment and want to mess with it, quantify it, give it its own little deity so that we can humanize it. Music's been doing that since before music was "music."

Also, I don't live in 'the city.'

you dick


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 22, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> I didn't say I didn't like it.
> 
> I was just saying its natural to reproduce sounds we hear in our environment and want to mess with it, quantify it, give it its own little deity so that we can humanize it. Music's been doing that since before music was "music."
> 
> ...



Well then maybe you should go climb a wall of dicks


----------



## Jelly (Jan 22, 2010)

Whatever it takes U_U

Does anybody know anything about Neptune?
I'm just wondering because they apparently opened for James Chance, and they've got an unusual setup, so maybe you'd know
yeah
yeah
also im at work, so i cannot reach my slimy hands into the record wallet of free shit


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 26, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> I don't know what this is all about.
> Maybe they just don't know what they're listening to.
> Or maybe I don't know why they're doing it.
> 
> ...



I hear "frat boy" thrown around every so often talking about Wolf Eyes and I can definitely see that going on with them. They put out two big albums on Sub Pop and are one of the mostly likely avenues for people to discover "the scene" as it were. At that Melt-Banana show, there was a ginger-haired man with a plaid shirt talking about how he loved to do all sorts of things. He had a notebook where he wrote down ideas and bemoaned the fact that all his friends just kept going to noise shows and how "They might as well be married, you know?" 

And yeah, I do see noise as a way for airhead college kids to feel like they are "before the rest". I think you would get that anywhere there was an  intersection of "high art" (The Haters) and "low art" (TRASHFUCK NET/Records) though.

EDIT: Who keeps removing my "pornography" tag? Don't you know I'm giving a sly wink to Sutcliffe JÃ¼gend's 1998 classic _When Pornography Is No Longer Enough_?

What kind of dummy comes into a thread expecting pornography?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 26, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> What kind of dummy comes into a thread expecting pornography?



Furries


----------



## Excitement! (Jan 28, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> It's a terrible impression, and Woody Allen is a pretty horrible film maker and a pedo/incest dude.


Jesus Christ, do you like ANYTHING?

Also I have a mad hard-on for Masonna atm


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sunn O))) FTFW

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3337225/#cid:24726197


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 28, 2010)

I have made two beautiful classical songs:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3041589

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3332677


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 23, 2010)

I listened to the newest Neptune album. I couldn't get any others. The big draw is the trash guitars but there wasn't a lot of guitar on it. Each song usually had like a buzz or a beep or a squall and then a riff. The drums drove most of the songs so I like that. I like busy drums. It gets a 7


If you like Sutcliffe JÃ¼gend or any sort of power electronics you should check out Bodychoke because it is the same guys and they are more tuneful I guess.

Bodychoke - How Much Can You Take

(It's Not Safe For Work and it's also by a Greek so there is at least a minute and a half of the Greek flag so that is also why it is linked for your protection)

The album is out of print but it is raddddd man


----------



## Eleziek (Feb 23, 2010)

Let me reiterate what I said earlier in this thread

As a dedicated saxophone player and musician:

Please, my god, PLEASE don't compare noise to Avant Garde jazz, it's not the same man, it's not. For all I care *Noise can be an art form all of its own*, but please don't let it contaminate music. Just because something is a sound does not classify it as music.

It's noise, that is all.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 23, 2010)

Okay 

Mods rename this thread "Aural Art"


----------



## Takun (Feb 23, 2010)

PS Jelly thanks for mentioning James Chance.  I finally got around to listening to one of the discs of his I downloaded and it was pretty awesome.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 23, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Okay
> 
> Mods rename this thread "Pissing in People's Ears"



:3

in before "oh murr"


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> :3
> 
> in before "oh murr"


 
Damn you! >=C


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 24, 2010)

Stop making the same "joke" in my thread you cock

THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE AN ENLIGHTENING THREAD

YOU WANT TO MAKE SOME TIRED-ASS JOKE

THERE'S EVERY OTHER THREAD



YOU COME HERE YOU MAKE A JOKE YOU MAKE IT FUNNY GODAMMIT OR GET THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 24, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Stop making the same "joke" in my thread you cock
> 
> THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE AN ENLIGHTENING THREAD
> 
> ...



No I'd rather equate the things that you like to listen to unpleasant bodily functions

Also who says I'm making a joke

If there was a show based around having someone piss in your ear you would probably let them do it


----------



## Jelly (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm feeling kind of over noise.
It's like you got KRSHHHH and you got *SKIP* and you got AMBIENT KACHUNK.
or you got like 'i tripped over this equalizer'

and its good
but its like
i dont know, ill come back to it some time
i just havent heard much inspiring stuff


----------



## Lobar (Feb 24, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> If there was a show based around having someone piss in your ear you would probably let them do it



Only if it was Lou Reed pissing in his ear to fulfill a contractual obligation


----------



## Gaybriel (Feb 24, 2010)

I talk

like this

and like noise music 

<3


----------



## Gaybriel (Feb 24, 2010)

You know what

I take that back

What I like most likely be considered

noise

music

by you goddamned kids

and your rejection of everything

so

:3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 24, 2010)

well david i think the same thing about the fruity pop music you like


and if someone urinated in my ear i think i would very much enjoy it

because i am a troubled soul



once i puncture my eardrums and the unctuous fluid seeps out
then i will be noise supreme


i am merzbows


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 24, 2010)

Jelly said:


> and its good



except not



Load_Blown said:


> well david i think the same thing about the fruity pop music you like



I sort of kind of like fun. but that is about it, isn't it?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 24, 2010)

you like "intelligent dance music" and soupjam stevens
i like avant-garde and 45 minutes of BBBBVVVVVVVVWOOPWOOPWOOP

let's both agree to be pretentious on our own terms

i think it's funny that you have the same niggling desire to post here as i have to respond to your posts here

in an alternate universe we might be married 
:3


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> you like "intelligent dance music" and soupjam stevens
> i like avant-garde and 45 minutes of BBBBVVVVVVVVWOOPWOOPWOOP
> 
> let's both agree to be pretentious on our own terms
> ...



Sufjan isn't fruity or poppy, he is like, folky and depressing. :T

And idm isn't fruity or poppy, either.  At least not the stuff that I listen to, most of mine is moody and ambient.

If in that alternate universe, you were short, black, and rich, it might have happened.  Maybe.  I would still resent you, though.



So yeah I was listening to This Heat for a while and they are pretty noisy sometimes but I actually like them

Also did I mention that I listened to skullflower?  Orange Canyon Mind would have been pretty good if there wasn't that underlying noise throughout the whole album that caused me physical pain after a while.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 25, 2010)

I like This Heat a lot :smile:

You're a good person David


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I like This Heat a lot :smile:
> 
> You're a good person David



I am pretty sure that this means that I can't like This Heat anymore.

I mostly just liked their self-titled album, though.  Deceit wasn't so great.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 2, 2010)

[yt]bRbWvLKWS1k[/yt]

we love you peter sotos

we love you whitehouse



we hate you music


can you believe this came 3 years before _Scum_?

i can't

edit: dig his moves around 1:05


----------



## Niemand (Mar 7, 2010)

I often wish I enjoyed this genre, simply because it interests me.
But my ears continue to say, 'no.'

_Sadface_.

:C


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 11, 2010)

SO THE OTHER DAY I LISTENED TO A WHOLE 2-DISC SKULLFLOWER ALBUM AND I DIDN'T HATE IT HOW ABOUT THAT


----------



## jinxtigr (Apr 11, 2010)

I fucking love serious Noise, ever since I was a teenager trying to find stuff that sounded like I felt 

For many years I didn't know anybody else even could deal with that much less like it. Then I discovered the existence of purist Noise and was like WOOHOO! Other people like this!

I put noise solos on more composed, musical tracks sometimes- my most successful album Dragons has LOTS of noise solos, I made a point of coloring outside all the lines that the composed stuff made.

But I have also done noise with a capital N and it's still one of my favorite albums- Hard Vacuum. Noise sounds like space to me 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2146654/ -White Dwarf, the first track


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 15, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> SO THE OTHER DAY I LISTENED TO A WHOLE 2-DISC SKULLFLOWER ALBUM AND I DIDN'T HATE IT HOW ABOUT THAT



1. Good for you we're all so proud
2. Which one



jinxtigr said:


> But I have also done noise with a capital N and it's still one of my favorite albums- Hard Vacuum. Noise sounds like space to me



Haha yeah man



jinxtigr said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2146654/ -White Dwarf, the first track



Really nice stuff. With harsh/wall noise there's only so much you can change but this is a great balance between ambience and static/white noise. 


I should say lately, I've been downloading these "adjustments" of albums done by Tom Smith of To Live And Shave In L.A. on his blog and they are super cool. He is a great remixer and spent *7 years* working on The Wigmaker in 18th Century Williamsburg which is his big double album and is incredible

CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> 2. Which one



Strange Keys to Untune God's Firmament

also how do you spend seven years on a noise album

then again i guess you could only stand to work on it for a few minutes a day without wanting to kill yourself


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 15, 2010)

From blastitude:



> "Wigmaker" is the only record Iâ€™ve ever heard that SOUNDS LIKE IT WAS WORKED ON CONTINUOUSLY FOR SEVEN YEARS. The mix is dense, yet completely lucid. I can hear at least four layers of different kinds of manipulations (tape edits, digital processing, computer manipulation, multitrack gymnastics), and Iâ€™m sure those with a degree in this stuff will hear more. It wasnâ€™t a stonewallâ€¦when Tom said he was remixing this for a fiftieth time, he wasnâ€™t stalling for time ("Iâ€™ll be right with you, Iâ€™m justâ€¦uhâ€¦packing my smokes"). Layers shift in and out of focus, dissolve to static, intentionally overload, desaturate, flip to negative and snap back into shape with nary a tear in the fabric.



EDIT: Oh yeah the new Skullflower

Peacedogman said it sucked


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> From blastitude:
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah the new Skullflower
> 
> Peacedogman said it sucked



So basically it's like he was constipated for seven years and just took the world's biggest shit! :3

The new album is more like their old stuff, I'm told, which some people have been praising and some people not so much.  I don't know anything about noise so I couldn't say if it's good or bad or what is or isn't working, just that I didn't hate it.

also peacedogman sounds like a hippie furfag so his opinion is automatically invalid


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 16, 2010)

He was going through a divorce when he was making the album


Also Peacedogman is a (mostly) metal review site 

I kinda like drone so maybe I will like the album
Who knows


----------



## kurreltheraven (Apr 25, 2010)

anyone who says Merzbow and other noise acts aren't music DID NOT PAY ATTENTION during the ENTIRE 20TH CENTURY (btw i played a festival once with Merzbow, my band managed to equal him for earkill)

who's heard Penderecki's threnody? IMO that's orchestral proto-noise, 52 shrieking violins set to discord

i have made a couple of soft noise albums (imagine drifty/loopy ambient put through sheets of distortion and re-tamed) - free downloads from Bandcamp, it is somewhat like chill-out music for the noise lover set:
http://kurreltheraven.bandcamp.com/album/noiswrks-issue-1
http://kurreltheraven.bandcamp.com/album/noiswrks-issue-0


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 25, 2010)

kurreltheraven said:


> anyone who says Merzbow and other noise acts aren't music DID NOT PAY ATTENTION during the ENTIRE 20TH CENTURY



sound art and music aren't the same thing

listening to noise doesn't cause the same reactions in your brain that listening to music does so you can't even argue that noise is music

you've been lawyered


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 25, 2010)

kurreltheraven said:


> anyone who says Merzbow and other noise acts aren't music DID NOT PAY ATTENTION during the ENTIRE 20TH CENTURY (btw i played a festival once with Merzbow, my band managed to equal him for earkill)



didnt know the 'bow played festivals


what festival was your band in and what was your band called


----------



## kurreltheraven (Apr 26, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> didnt know the 'bow played festivals
> 
> what festival was your band in and what was your band called



My band was called Wiggle and the festival was more of a one-night-lots-of-acts dealio. I make slight lies sometimes.

WELCOME TO THE EVIDENCE TRAIL: gig (part 1); band on discogs click Kwook to get to Kwook page on discogs (god i hate that picture, someone needs stabbing for putting it there), check (and even click) alias.

also if noise is not music, why does it make such oppressive use of timbre and dissonance?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 26, 2010)

kurreltheraven said:


> also if noise is not music, why does it make such oppressive use of timbre and dissonance?



the tires screeching on two different cars produce different timbres

and i'm sure that you could find two that also made perfect dissonance with each other

but just because you're manufacturing a noise to be purposefully terrible instead accidentally terrible doesn't mean that you're making music

you're also assuming that all noise uses timbre and dissonance purposefully and skillfully and isn't just some fuckers sampling feedback and screaming gibberish into microphones

and even then my previous argument still stands

and also it's all pretentious faggot shit anyways


----------



## kurreltheraven (Apr 26, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> you've been lawyered



not by someone in that hat i haven't

for me there's a distinct continuum of works leading out from something that's inarguably music through much greyer territory (Russolo, Cage, Varese, etc) out to sound art and noise - it doesn't feel to me like the territory common to sound art and the more remote technology-assisted frontiers of musicality are all that well-defined or even necessary beyond perfunctory academic discussion

i don't care if merzbow is sound art or music or noise and i don't think he does either

edit: if he does and wants to start something i'm sure i can take on a petite Japanese vegan - slap him in the face with a steak, should send him packing


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 26, 2010)

kurreltheraven said:


> My band was called Wiggle and the festival was more of a one-night-lots-of-acts dealio. I make slight lies sometimes.
> 
> WELCOME TO THE EVIDENCE TRAIL: gig (part 1); band on discogs click Kwook to get to Kwook page on discogs (god i hate that picture, someone needs stabbing for putting it there), check (and even click) alias.
> 
> also if noise is not music, why does it make such oppressive use of timbre and dissonance?



Did you see Six String Sonics or Ruins Alone? That sounds like a crazy gig 

Cool man


----------



## kurreltheraven (Apr 26, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> and also it's all pretentious faggot shit anyways



it's so pretentious even they aren't going to stand for it

did you like the bit about slapping Merzbow in the face with a steak if he gets shirty though?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 26, 2010)

kurreltheraven said:


> not by someone in that hat i haven't
> 
> for me there's a distinct continuum of works leading out from something that's inarguably music through much greyer territory (Russolo, Cage, Varese, etc) out to sound art and noise - it doesn't feel to me like the territory common to sound art and the more remote technology-assisted frontiers of musicality are all that well-defined or even necessary beyond perfunctory academic discussion
> 
> i don't care if merzbow is sound art or music or noise and i don't think he does either



it's a normal hat with a masquerade mask on it ):

Here let me put what you just said in chart form

|-Music-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Sound Art-----------------------------------------------------------[. . .]-Noise-]

I don't think that Merzbow cares, but I also think that Mr. Masami Akita is a little touched in the head.



kurreltheraven said:


> it's so pretentious even they aren't going to stand for it
> 
> did you like the bit about slapping Merzbow in the face with a steak if he gets shirty though?



it would be fantastically ironic

but i think he would secretly like it


----------



## kurreltheraven (Apr 26, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Masami Akita is a little touched in the head.



he did two albums about Bucket Seal, he can't be all that bad


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 26, 2010)

kurreltheraven said:


> he did two albums about Bucket Seal, he can't be all that bad



how do you write two albums about something like that

wait, better question, how do you write two noise albums _about_ anything? :V


----------



## kurreltheraven (Apr 26, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> it would be fantastically ironic
> 
> but i think he would secretly like it



he could sample it and create a boxset called MERZSTEAKSLAP



			
				Dyluck said:
			
		

> how do you write two albums about something like that
> 
> wait, better question, how do you write two noise albums about anything? :V



mainly through the titles, apparently - his latest boxset through important records is about different birds. i would have bought crows but instead i spent my money on a 3 CD Schlager compilation.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 26, 2010)

kurreltheraven said:


> he did two albums about Bucket Seal, he can't be all that bad



I saw the vinyl of one them at Bullmoose but when I went back to buy it it was gone


It was a double bummer because I had seen it so many times before


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 26, 2010)

kurreltheraven said:


> he could sample it and create a boxset called MERZSTEAKSLAP


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 26, 2010)

If everyone pitches in we can buy the Merzbox tonight


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 26, 2010)

kurreltheraven said:


> mainly through the titles, apparently - his latest boxset through important records is about different *birds*. i would have bought crows but instead i spent my money on a 3 CD Schlager compilation.





kurreltheraven said:


> *birds*



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF I HAVE TO GET THIS


----------



## Takun (Apr 26, 2010)

DAVID A BIRD FLEW INTO OUR WINDOW TODAY BUT IT WAS OKAY SO I WASN'T EVEN SAD.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 26, 2010)

This is an excerpt from a January 1966 lecture that Yoko Ono gave at Wesleyan University. Quoted in Lucy Lippard's Six Years: the Dematerialization of the Art Object from 1966 to 1972:

"All of my work in fields other than music have an Event bent ... event, to me, is not an assimilation of all the other arts as Happening seems to be, but an extrication from various sensory perceptions. It is not a get togetherness as most happenings are, but a dealing with oneself. Also it has no script as Happenings do, though it has something that starts it moving- the closest word for it may be a wish or hope ... After unblocking one's mind, by dispensing with visual, auditory and kinetic perception, what will come out of us? Would there be anything? And my events are mostly spent in wonderment ... We never experience things seperately ... but if that is so, it is all the more reason and challenge to create a sensory experience isolated from other sensory experiences, which is something rare in daily life. Art is not merely a duplication of life ... Among my instructions paintings, my interest is mainly in "painting to construct in your head" ... the movement if the molecule can be continuum and discontinuum at the same time ... There is no visual object that does not exist in comparison to or simultaneously with other objects, but these characteristics can be eliminated if you wish ... The painting method derives as far back as the time of the Second World War, when we had no food to eat, and my brother and I exchanged menus in the air."


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 22, 2015)

RIP you fat judgmental beagle!


----------

